

Why Ubuntu’s creator still invests his fortune in an unprofitable company  - MarcScott
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/08/why-ubuntus-creator-still-invests-his-fortune-in-an-unprofitable-company/

======
toblender
Once Linux gets full PC game support, Ubuntu will be profitable.

